# Irritable Uterus when not pregnant??



## kriswrite (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm not sure where to post this question, but I'll try here.

I gave birth to an extreme preemie about two years ago after premature rupture of the membranes. I'm currently trying to get pregnant again. The thing is, before my water broke (at 20 weeks), I had lots of cramps, but was not in labor. I believe this is called irritable uterus.

Well, the last few months, I keep having the sensation of very mild cramps. It feels a lot like the mild cramping I get with PMS, but I am nowhere near my period, and yes, I'm sure I'm not preggers.

So...can you have irritable uterus when you're not pregnant? Is this something I should call my doctor about right away? Or am I being paranoid??

Kristina


----------

